# Replacement cabinet



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can get a replacement klipsch RF-52 cabinet? I found a killer deal on a pair, but one cabinet has a fist size hole punched through the bottom. Everything in the speaker is fine. I've exhausted google, eBay, amazon, and the local craigslist. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

afmdss306 said:


> Does anyone know if I can get a replacement klipsch RF-52 cabinet? I found a killer deal on a pair, but one cabinet has a fist size hole punched through the bottom. Everything in the speaker is fine. I've exhausted google, eBay, amazon, and the local craigslist.
> Thanks in advance!


Replacement cabinets are normally a hard thing to find. Ebay and Audiogon would probably be the first places that I'd look... but it sounds like you've looked pretty exhaustively.

Are you handy enough to try to fix it?


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think I could repair it. I think I'm going to buy new or move up to the rf-62's if I can afford them. I emailed Klipsch and they said I couldn't get it replaced or buy new either. I feel like at this point it would be a bigger headache than it's worth, cheap or not.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It might be worth talking with a Carpenter. If the savings are that large, perhaps the juice is worth the squeeze in regards to having a Carpenter repair the Cabinet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

It might. I can get both for $275, $250 if I really bargain with the guy. I guess if a carpenter or cabinet maker charges $100 or $150, im still ahead.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

afmdss306 said:


> It might. I can get both for $275, $250 if I really bargain with the guy. I guess if a carpenter or cabinet maker charges $100 or $150, im still ahead.


Hello,
It certainly sounds worth getting a picture of the damage and a quote for the repair. It might also make sense to call Klipsch to see if they would sell just the Cabinet and or whether you can send in the damaged one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

I emailed them and the said no on both accounts


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you handy with DIY? You could just cut a piece of wood abit overized and glue and screw it into place. I really don't think there will be a sound diferance between the two speakers using that method.:dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It might be worth taking a picture and making a Post on our DIY Subforum to tap into the exceptional creativity that thrives there.


----------



## afmdss306 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok. I'll ask the guy for a pic and see what they think there. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

No worries amigo.


----------

